# Need a watch roll



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, due to my collection slowly growing i am in need of a decent watch roll to store my sarb and diver in etc i found the below on a YouTube video and looks good quality, i only plan on having 4-5 watches and no room for a large box etc so any recomendations welcome.

Thanks dean









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Any recommendations

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Seen a couple for sale on Etsy,might be worth a look,also Steveo straps used to have them.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Search watch roll/storage on the forum topic was covered recently so might not get much on this thread.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

@Deano3

I've got a couple from here,

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/MrHaidukoff?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=591806042&section_id=19505330

There's a lot on etsy,

https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=canvas watch roll&ref=auto1&as_prefix=canvas watch roll

https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=watch+roll&ref=auto1&as_prefix=canvas+watch+roll


----------



## Francis Urquhart (Jan 11, 2017)

If you buy a Boldr watch, they throw quite a nice on in for nothing.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> @Deano3
> I've got a couple from here,
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/MrHaidukoff?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=591806042&section_id=19505330
> There's a lot on etsy,
> ...


Wow thatd a great site does it come recomeneded?

Never used it but some great well priced ones on there, thanks for that mate

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Deano3 said:


> Wow thatd a great site does it come recomeneded?
> 
> Never used it but some great well priced ones on there, thanks for that mate
> 
> ...


 I've bought a few craft type things/watch straps etc, all new without any problems. Paid by PayPal. Quite a few UK sellers if you have a poke around. :thumbsup: A lot of the watch sellers are also on eBay, so I tend to go there.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for that just got a nice 4 peice one ordered

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

